# حساب اكبر ضغط تشغيلي للانابيب



## رائد حيران (24 أبريل 2011)

في هذا الملف المرفق توجد معادلة ومثال لحساب اكبر ضغط تشغيلي للانابيب
:58:​​


----------



## تولين (25 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله بك اخي الكريم


----------



## عبد الصادق (28 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابن الديوانية (10 يناير 2012)

كنت محتاجة هذا الموضوع شكرااااااااااااااااا
\


----------



## safa aldin (10 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (17 يناير 2012)

*شكراً جزيلا .... بارك الله بك*


----------



## zizo_ppc (26 يناير 2012)

شكراً أخى الكريم


----------



## safa aldin (27 يناير 2012)

بارك الله بك


----------



## مهندس عباس82 (9 مارس 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## has2006 (9 مارس 2012)

مشكور


----------



## ibrahim1hj (9 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## dartanian88 (13 مارس 2012)

*شكراً جزيلا .... بارك الله بك*


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (16 مارس 2012)

مااجوووووووووووووور


----------

